# Husky x pyrenese mountain dog (free to good home)



## Bell90 (Mar 11, 2010)

*Husky x pyrenean mountain dog (free to good home)*

Helping my girlfriends cousin find a home for his dog. About 5 months but already a good size due to its breed. Getting rid as his 2 kids are allergic to him.


----------



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

I'm sure people interested in rehoming this dog would like to see some pics...is it a bitch or a dog? Personality wise...does he/she follow Husky traits of Pyrenese traits?


----------



## Myjb23 (Oct 14, 2009)

Do you mean a pyrenean mountain dog?

Very odd cross as they are such an uncommon breed. Would love to see some pics. You might want to put this in the classified section too


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

I will link to my local kennles as they are a pyrenean mountain dog rescue Leconfield Kennels -Quality accommodation for your cat or dog. - Home


----------



## Tillies reptile rescue (Aug 22, 2009)

Large Breed Dog Rescue are very good, I know alot of people dont like the idea of dog going into rescue but please consider it as any new homes will get checked, dog will be neutered etc and alot of rescues now use foster homes, so dogs arent kept in kennels. 
If you need anymore info let me know and I will try to help


----------



## Bell90 (Mar 11, 2010)

Hey everyone whos replied!
Well as i said the dog belongs to my girlfriends cousin, i have no pics but could get some sent to post on here.

Its a dog not a bitch, around 5 months old, had all its injections and about the size of a border collie already! 
Ive took him a walk and hes very strong and trys to grab anything he can off the kitchen counter (apparently) lol But that can all be gone down to some time and training. Very friendly dog though and he has the appearance of the Pyrenean mountain dog with the Husky markings, stunning dog.

If anyones intrested i will tell the owner and numbers can be exchanged for contact, ill try and post some pictures. The dog is based in Peterlee County Durham and will only be able to be picked up. Thanks.


----------



## gary63 (Nov 23, 2010)

Bell90 said:


> Helping my girlfriends cousin find a home for his dog. About 5 months but already a good size due to its breed. Getting rid as his 2 kids are allergic to him.


 hi i already have one of these dogs he,s 16 months .i would love to take yours my number is07890187701 i only live in sunderland so can be there anytime thankyou


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

This post is from May, Gary, its unlikely that the dog is still needing a home. Not impossible, but if the reason was genuine then I doubt they'd still have the dog 6 months later...


----------

